# amiens prison raid



## jrk (Sep 29, 2005)

if theres anymore mossie fans out there like mossieman then this is for you.

http://www.raf.mod.uk/bombercommand/ameins.html


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2005)

It is a good story and an effective raid. I personally admire that raid and the Mossie which was a great aircraft.


----------



## jrk (Sep 30, 2005)

the tradegy of this raid was the deaths of the leading crew of group captain Percy Pickard and flight lieutenant J.A.Broadley.they were bounced by a group of fw 190s.whereas squadron leader A.I.Mcritchie and flight lieutenant R.W.Samson crash landed at over 200 mph and survived amazingly.


----------

